# عالم حواء > عالم الطبخ > المعجنات و السندويشات >  بيتزا رووووووووووول :)

## الـــدانه

هلا وغلا أشارك بطبختي للمسابقة وان شاء الله تعجبكم 

بيتزا الروووووووووول

[IMG][/IMG]
حشوة البيتزا العادية او حسب الرغبة (فطر,زيتون اسود, فلفل احمر واصفر , جبن موزيرلا, أنواع الاعشاب مثل الريحان والزعتر والفلفل الابيض )تقدرين تضيفيني الي تبينه 


[IMG][/IMG]
هذه عجينة البيتزا المتعارف عليها 


[IMG][/IMG]
نفردها دائرية حتى نستطيع لفها


[IMG][/IMG]
توضع في صينية مدهونه بالزيت


[IMG][/IMG]
بعد فردها نضع صلصة البيتزا والاعشاب المتوفرة لديك

[IMG][/IMG]


[IMG][/IMG]
ثم لفها بطريقة الروووول 

[IMG][/IMG]
وتدهن بالبيض والحليب 


[IMG][/IMG]
توضع في الفن نصف ساعة حتى يحمر الوجه 

[IMG][/IMG]
وتقطع بهذه الطريقة 

[IMG][/IMG]

الشكل النهائي 
هني وعافية ,, وطعمهاااا خبال وتجنن
وان شاء الله تعجبكم الطريقة ,, الجديدة للبيتزا

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل البف باستري بالقشطة والقرفة 
طريقة عمل مافن التفاح والقرفة من اشهى... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز البطاطا الحلوة والشوفان صحي... 
طريقة عمل كوكيز السكر سهل ولذيذ حصري 
طريقة عمل بسكوت الزنجبيل والشوفان 
طريقة عمل خبز القرع من اشهى وصفات الشتاء حصري 
طريقة عمل مافن الكوسة بالليمون صحي ولذيذ 
طريقة عمل فطيرة الزعتر والجين سهلة ولذيذه 
طريقة عمل خبز التوست في البيت

----------


## الـــدانه

ان شاء الله تعحبكم

----------


## الثور76

يم يم لذيذه بسويها اليوم :Smile: ان شاءالله

----------


## ×العنود×

روووعه

----------


## دار_الزين

حركه حلوه

سلمت يداج يالغلا ^_^

----------


## ام عبادي70

تسلمين على الاكله اللذيذه

----------


## Umm Maitha

مشكوووووووووووووره

----------


## الطيوح

يمي يمي يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## تباسكو99

تسلمين حبوبه

----------


## بنت بو مهير

سويت نفسها الصراحه طلعت رووووعه

----------


## حبوبة العين

خطيييييييييييرة .... تسلميييييييييين رووعه

----------


## توتو 77

ماشاءالله تبارك الله تسلم ايديكي بتشهي

----------


## سعادة الكون

روووووووووووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## الـــدانه

شكرا حبيباتي على المرور وشرفني والله

----------


## Rha

رووووعه ما شاء الله

----------


## cupcake_girl

فكره جهنميه وحتى طريقة الاكل بتكون اسهل تسلم الايادي

----------


## النرجس

يعطيج العافية اختي

----------


## EmaraTi looks

y36eech el3afyh

----------


## الكـــــاذي

رووووووووعه

----------


## علوه

مشكووووووورة ابي اذووقها هع هع

----------


## الـــدانه

ان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## Lamees

حلوة وسهله 

يسلموووووووووو

----------


## sharjah

تسلم الأيـــــــادي غلايــــه .*

----------


## وحيده بدنيتي

يم يم شكلها لذيذ ويشهي ..

----------


## بنت الزيودي

روووووووعه

----------


## رفيعة.الشان

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادي

----------


## الـــدانه

يسلموووووو

----------


## الـــدانه

مشكورين حبيباتي

----------


## هند سلطان

حلوه وايد الغاليه

----------


## الـــدانه

مشكورين

----------


## mini_bites

تسلم الأيادي  :Smile:

----------


## الـــدانه

العفووووو

----------


## الأمل الساطع

يمييييييييييييي...
تسلم ايدج الغلااا  :Smile:

----------


## ام راشد وسالم

عيبني شكلها 

تسلم يمناااك وهني وعااافيه ع قلوبكم

----------


## شمسه المرر

الغاليه العجينه شقايل تسوونها ظروري خبرينيه ع الخااص ابا اسويها لنااس

انا شفت كذا طريقه انتي وين منهن اتسوين؟؟ اذا رمتي ردي عليه في الخااص

----------


## مرحباني

تسلميين ع الوصفه 

 :Smile:

----------


## شمس ابو ظبي

تسلم الايادي

----------


## رمشـ الغلا

يعطيج العافيه عالاكله الحلوة

----------


## شوق العيون33

تسلم الايادي

----------


## ميـــاسة

يميييييييييييييي

----------


## كحال العين

مشكووووووورة

----------


## أحلى زهرة

يمي يمي

----------


## لؤلؤة ah

يسلمو الايادي

----------


## الـــدانه

ان شاء الله تعجبكم

----------


## ذربه المعاني

مشكووورة

----------


## mmks75

:Smile:  yummy  :Smile:  yummy  :Smile:

----------


## U N K N O W N

شكله لذييييذ وايد 

بجربه انشاء الله

----------


## ٌR.I.K.U

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## دانتيلا 2009

رووووعه يسلموووووووووووووووو

----------


## حلا الخبر

خخطيييييييييييييييره سلمت الايادي

----------


## أم مها11ري

*مممممممم يترااوالي لذيذة* 
*وفكرة التقديم يديدة وفيها تمخميخ* 
*خخخخ*
*تسلميين ماقصرتي*

----------


## فطــامــي

ما شالله روووووووعه 


تسلم الايادي

----------


## الـــدانه

العفووووو حياتي

----------


## شهد الظاهري

شكلهآ يشهي ^ ^
تسلم اييدج حبوووبه

----------


## شهد الظاهري

شكلهآ يشهي ^ ^
تسلم ايدج حبوووبه وربي لآهآنج

----------


## الـــدانه

يسلمووو على المرور حبيباتي ^^

----------


## يالحظ ركز شوي

مشكووووووووووووره

----------


## أم ميمي الصغيرة

اممممممممممممممممممممممممم لذيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــذ

----------


## الـــدانه

يسلمووووو

----------


## آنسات

شكلها لذيييييذة

----------


## cherry1

روووعه

----------

